

Google VP Labels Nokia and Microsoft “Turkeys” - rbanffy
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/02/09/google-vp-labels-nokia-and-microsoft-turkeys/

======
philiphodgen
If Nokia starts making Windows phones they will be following the trail blazed
by Palm. I had the Treo 650. PalmOS. They started making Windows Treos.
Strategically I guess Rey figured it would buy them time to update their own
OS. It didn't. And the Palm Windows Mobile phones were entirely forgettable. I
owned them.

